
Limecv – A LaTeX CV Document Class - opieters
https://olivierpieters.be/projects/limecv
======
chrissnell
I've been using this one for my resume and I love it:

[http://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/res.cls](http://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/res.cls)

As a hiring manager, I much prefer simpler resumes that are easy to scan. I
don't really like the "five stars" self-rating stuff, however. It feels a
little strange to distill one's language knowledge down to a number.

One thing I do love is when people include some of their notable open source
projects. This gives me a chance to learn about their interests and see their
skills first-hand.

Here's my LaTeX resume, built with res.cls and including a section about my
OSS work:

[https://chrissnell.com/resume?latex](https://chrissnell.com/resume?latex)

Also: never, ever put a photograph of yourself in your resume. You're just
asking for someone to judge you based on your looks, gender, age, or
ethnicity. Likewise, don't put your age. If you've been around for a while,
trim everything but the last 5-10 years of positions off your resume to avoid
the unfortunate but oh-so-common ageism. Even old hiring managers can be
ageist! Don't give anyone a chance to judge you on irrelevant characteristics
until you've firmly established your appeal to the employer.

~~~
denzil_correa
> Also: never, ever put a photograph of yourself in your resume. You're just
> asking for someone to judge you based on your looks, gender, age, or
> ethnicity. Likewise, don't put your age. If you've been around for a while,
> trim everything but the last 5-10 years of positions off your resume to
> avoid the unfortunate but oh-so-common ageism. Even old hiring managers can
> be ageist! Don't give anyone a chance to judge you on irrelevant
> characteristics until you've firmly established your appeal to the employer.

In Germany, you ALWAYS put a photograph in your resume.

~~~
purerandomness
> In Germany, you ALWAYS put a photograph in your resume.

Not really.

The more educated people are about this topic (e.g. have read "The Google
Resume" by Gayle McDowell, which I highly recommend), or have had startup
experience, the less common it is.

We all should stop doing it, everybody will benefit.

~~~
buster
Not "Not really". It's the majority by far.

~~~
shele
Yes "Not really". The majority is not really everybody.

~~~
necrobrit
I think something has been lost in translation here. At least in the US and
UK, responding with "Not really" to a statement usually implies that the
statement is completely incorrect. As in, you aren't offering a simple
correction from "everyone" to "a majority", but rather suggesting that it
isn't even a majority.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I've lived quite a long time in the U.S if I say not really I don't mean it's
completely incorrect - I do mean there are very glaring omissions though.

------
Wehrdo
This may be an unpopular opinion, but I feel like LaTeX is not an efficient
way to create a resume, unless you are very skilled with LaTeX macros and can
essentially create your own "template", or modify someone else's. If you don't
have those skills, you end up with a very bland, "stock LaTeX
document"-looking resume, of which half the LaTeX resumes I see people share
look like.

I once tried to redo my resume in LaTeX, and after finding a decent-looking
template, spent a lot of time fighting it to do simple things that weren't
built in, like add my GPA to my school listing. In the Limecv template, what
if I don't want the "stats" bars? Better go browse through a 2000-line
template that I didn't write to figure out how to remove them.

I ended up actually doing my resume in HTML/CSS, which provided me the
flexibility to lay things out exactly how I wanted, which was quite nice. The
main difficulty I had was getting a consistent PDF layout, as Chrome's PDF
print is pretty much a black box that you have no control over.

~~~
username223
Speaking as someone with a LaTeX résumé, I agree with you. I use it because
it's the typesetting tool with which I am most comfortable, not because it's
the best tool for the job. I would never use HTML/CSS to create a résumé, but
that's because I am bad at using them.

~~~
benou
I "ported" moderncv LaTeX style in simple XHTML/CSS a while ago here:
[http://www.benou.fr/~ben/cv/cv.en.ganne.html](http://www.benou.fr/~ben/cv/cv.en.ganne.html)
Feel free to clone it if you find it useful. I use both moderncv for PDF and
this for web-based resume.

~~~
IvanAnishchuk
I wanted to make something like for a while. I'd use a reportlab-based
generator though and Jinja2 templates. Ideally, I want something that can
generate both compliant and optimized HTML and a PDF, while having easily
hackable style sheets and stuff. I'd add just a little bit of Python code to
make it easy to add new stuff (new skills, new experience, etc.) and generate
CVs with different highlights from the same data and templates (I used to have
one for my primary stuff, one concentrating on devops stuff, one for
immigration purposes, and yet another one for something I don't remember —
it's hard to keep them all up to date when you mostly use just one).

Would be a cool project one day, for now I'll just keep using LaTeX.

I've moved past ModernCV though. Too many people are using it nowadays :)

------
yzmtf2008
Here's my attempt at creating a Resume/CV with HTML/CSS:
[https://github.com/andyfangdz/resume](https://github.com/andyfangdz/resume),
or [https://cv.andyfang.me](https://cv.andyfang.me)

A few properties:

* There's no separate CV and Resume. A resume is just the highlighted elements in a CV.

* The "PDF" version is created by print-to-pdf in Chrome.

* `cv` and `resume` pages are statically pre-rendered (google-friendly), with a switch (visible on desktop browsers) to toggle between them.

* Elements are represented in JSON objects, so the entire CV's data can be exported to one JSON string. I also only need to edit the JSON files for changing stuff in my resume.

* Each commit to Github triggers a build in Travis CI, which 1) updates the JS bundles, 2) renders the static pages and 3) updates the rendered PDFs.

Story:

Couple years ago I was doing a re-design on my resume. I started with LaTeX,
but in the end did not continue: I wanted my resume to look good on both the
Web _and_ on paper, and I couldn't find a LaTeX -> HTML renderer that can be
properly indexed by Google.

Then I realized, perhaps I've been doing this backwards: instead of rendering
HTML from LaTeX, why don't I just use Chrome's print-to-pdf function to create
a PDF from HTML directly? I also wanted to learn React.js, so that was my
chance.

Now, if I want to change something in my resume/CV, I can just edit the JSON
files, and Travis CI takes care of all the updates, instead of me manually
updating multiple versions. I use nightmare.js to capture the PDFs and pre-
rendered static HTMLs, and the workflow has been greatly simplified.

Want to hide something in the resume and only show it on the CV? Easy, just
change `featured` property to `false`. The "Publication" section even
recognizes my frequent co-authors, and render their names as links to their
homepages. The possibilities are endless. I have been satisfied ever since.

~~~
vista980622
Pretty cool!

------
bdamm
LaTeX has lovely output (thanks Knuth!) but isn’t really achieving the dream
of content fully separate from presentation.

[http://resume.dammfine.com](http://resume.dammfine.com)

Source is an XML document that describes my various experience, a system of
XSLT that targets three forms; an HTML landing page, an HTML form of the
resume as a document, and a LaTeX output for PDF.

Haven’t updated my resume in 10 years but when I do it’ll be pretty
straightforward to keep going with the system I wrote 13 years ago. I should
really post it to github, as others have done with theirs.

~~~
taeric
To be fair, that was never Knuth's goal. And, really, for most documents the
presentation is no small part of the content. As much as we might wish
otherwise.

------
mburst
A few years ago I had the desire to have a version controlled CV. This is what
I came up with after spending a few hours learning about LaTeX
[https://github.com/mburst/resume](https://github.com/mburst/resume)

I put out a tutorial about how to make you're own if anyone is curious
[http://www.maxburstein.com/blog/creating-resume-using-
latex/](http://www.maxburstein.com/blog/creating-resume-using-latex/) I still
use it to this day

------
mskalski
Looks nice. I also like [https://github.com/posquit0/Awesome-
CV](https://github.com/posquit0/Awesome-CV)

~~~
michaelmior
That does look cool, although arbitrarily making the first three letters of
section headings a different colour is really weird to me.

------
dhosek
I used to do my resume in LaTeX and it was gorgeous. I switched it to an
uglier document in Word because most of the time my resume was getting put
into some semi-automated flow and even a LaTeX-generated PDF file didn't do
the job.

~~~
michaelhoffman
I started doing my CV in Pandoc Markdown for this reason. I usually produce a
nice-looking CV PDF via LaTeX, but if I need Microsoft Word or plain text I
can convert to that too.

[https://bitbucket.org/hoffman/cv](https://bitbucket.org/hoffman/cv)

------
tom_mellior
I find this looks to busy, but I guess that's partly because the example tries
to show off as many features as possible.

Personally, I use moderncv: [https://ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/moderncv/](https://ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/moderncv/) It doesn't look very fancy, but it's
actually simple and clean. (See the exaples directory.)

------
B1narySunset
Do any interviewers notice resumes that are written in LaTeX compared to ones
that aren't?

~~~
Xophmeister
Yep; it’s obviously not a deal breaker/winner, but we definitely notice. I
once joked that we ought to mark up candidates with LaTeX CVs, but knock them
slightly down if they stuck with Computer Modern :)

~~~
sjy
How can you tell that they used LaTeX if the CV is in PDF format, other than
by guessing from the use of Computer Modern?

~~~
blt
Quality of typesetting. Seriously.

~~~
blt
See e.g. the first example at
[http://www.zinktypografie.nl/latex.php?lang=en](http://www.zinktypografie.nl/latex.php?lang=en)

------
j7ake
Any recommendations for a plain academic CVtemplate ?

------
Myrmornis
The ideal is to separate content from presentation.

A LaTeX resume template has done that for an extremely small proportion of all
the people who have used a LaTeX resume template.

~~~
taeric
What makes this the ideal? I'm not saying that I want my content completely
mixed in with formatting options on every word, but by and large the
presentation is a part of the content of anything you do.

To that end, I want it to feel natural and to be somewhat easy to reason
about. Not to be absent.

~~~
Myrmornis
I mean, this is the basis of web design, and the programmers' long-standing
criticism of WYSIWYG text editing. Perhaps I worded it wrongly: content should
be tightly attached to semantics, but it should be possible to switch out the
particular rendering used for those semantics. LaTeX resumes always fail in
that regard: for example, in the template given in this thread, the semantics
of "measures of experience in different languages" is inextricably bound to
the rendering choice of stars. Or even more basically, the semantics of "a job
or educational position held for a period of time with summary metadata", is
with a LaTeX template tightly bound to a particular layout. Of course it is
possible to design a TeX/LaTeX macro system that gives you separation, but, in
reality, TeX is very wonderful, but learning the guts of the underlying macros
is always going to be a niche audience.

~~~
taeric
Don't get me wrong. It is a popular taking point. I just think it is wrong
now. Specifically empirically. My "hard to manage" macros have maintained
better than any of my friends resumes in other formats. With basically no
effort, all told.

